# مجموعة كبيرة ورائعة من الحركات والمهارات الحاسوبية ( مسلسل مكسيكي طويل )



## مورا مارون (19 يناير 2009)

​ 




 

موضوعي اليوم يتعلق بعدد من الحركات والمهارات في الوندوز تسهل العمل​ 
علينا ويحتاجها كل مستخدم للكمبيوتر واتقانها يزيد من قدرتنا على التحكم بالوندوز الان ابدا بكتابة الموضوع واتمنى ان يكون مهضوما ومفيدا لكم​ 
1- عرض محتوى اي مجلد او ايقونة على شكل شريط ادوات ​ 
لعرض اي مجلد على شكل شريط ادوات على سطح المكتب فقط اضغط على المجلد المطلوة واستمر بالضغط على المجلد واسحبة الى اعلى او جانب او اسفل سطح المكتب وسيظهر لك كافة محتويات المجلد​ 
على شكل شريط ادوات يؤمن لك سهولة الوصول لملفاتك​ 
وهذا شكل الشريط بعد ان نشاتة على سطح المكتب وهو تابع لجهاز الكمبيوتر​ 
لاغلاق الشريط اضغط على مكان فارغ فية واختر اغلاق شريط الادوات​ 


2- اسهل طريقة لاخفاء مجلد​ 
الطريقة كالتالي ننشأمجلد جديد نقوم بتغيير اسمة بالضغط على alt وكتبة الرقم 0160​ 
يصبح بال اسم​ 
الان لاخفاءة كلينا عن الاعين نتبع مايلي​ 
نضغط كلك يمين على المجلد ونختار خصائص ثم من الاعلى اضغط على تخصيص ثم تغيير الرمز​ 
الان هناك ايقونات فارغة بين الايقونات نختار ايقونة فارغة ثم موافق ومبروك اصبح لديك مجلد مخفي​ 


ايضا يمكن استخدام ذات الحركة لاظهار اسماء المجلدات دون اظهار ايقوناتها ويكون ذلك فقط بالاكتفاء​ 
بتغيير الايقونة الخاصة بالمجلد بايقونة فارغة كما شرحت سابقا​ 


3-تصفح المنتديات دون اشتراك بها ​ 
هذة طريقة نجحت معي جزئيا يعني موقع تمكنت من تصفحة ومواقع اخرى لم اتمكن من تصفحها بهذة الطريقة ولكن اردت اضافتها لكم لمن يحب تجريبها والطريقة هي​ 

ا استبدال هذه الكلمة :showthread​ 
الى printread​ 
نغير فقط كلمة show ووضعنا بدل منها print ثم اضغط انتر​ 
( فقرة منقولة)​ 


4- ابحث في المفضلة دون استخدام اي برنامج​ 
اضغط على ابدا بالزر اليمين ثم اختر خصائص ثم تخصيص ثم خيارات متقدمة​ 
ابحث بين الخيارات عن المضلة وضع صح بجانبها ثم موافق​ 
عندما تريد البحث في المفضلة ليس عليك سوى الضغط بالزر اليمين على المفضلة في قائمة ابدا واختر بحث واستكمل الخطوات​ 


5- اضافة اي برنامج للمتصفح​ 
احيانا نستخدم برامج متعددة في المتصفح ولتسهيل الوصول اليها قم بنسخ ايقونة البرنامج ثم​ 
اذهب الى المتصفح واضغط على المفضلة ثم الصقها في الارتباطات LINKS​ 
الان من اعلى الاطار اضغط بالزر اليمين وضع صح بجانب LINKS والان اصبحت برامجك قريبة منك وانت تتصفح​ 
يمكن استخدام ذات الامر مع بعض المواقع التي نزورها بكثرة او ان نخصص الامر لمواقع البحث على حسب الرغبة ( الفكرة هي لتسهيل الوصول )​ 
للحذف توجة الى الارتباطات في المتصفح واحذف ما تشاء​ 



 
6- -- حل مشكلة عدم ظهور الكائنات 
احيانا نريد ان نفتح اي نافذة ونفاجأ بعدم وجود كائنات في تلك النافذة مع العلم انها تتضمن الكثير من 
الكائنات مثل الصور او الملفات 
الحل سهل جدا فقط اضغط زر النجمة مكان اسم الملف ثم فتح​ 


7-- طرق جميلة لتحديد النص في المستندات ​ 
تحديد نص كامل بابسط الطرق
نحتاج احيانا لتحديد نص كبير ونتبع الطريقة المعهودة باضغط على زر الفارة وسحبة للنهاية (مزعج)
الطريقة الجديدة هي انقر نقرة واحدة بالفارة على اول النص او الفقرة من ضمن النص التي تريد تحديدها 
ثم انتقل لاخر النص وانقر نقرة هناك مع الضغط عى زر Shift سيتم التحديد بسرعة​ 
طريقة رائعة لاختيار ما تريد تحديدة​ 
انقر نقرة واحدة على اول الفقرة المراد البدء بالتحديد منها ثم انتقل الكيبورد اضغط على Shiftباستمرار اضافة للضغط على زر السهم في الكيبورد​ 
بحسب الحاجة للتحديد للاسفل او للاعلى والاسم نحو الجانبين للتقليل من الحذف بمعني اخر حذف كلمة من التحديد او اكثر​ 
طريقة اخرى لتحديد فقرة في ىالمستند او اختيار ما تريد تحديدة​ 
استمر بالضغط على Shift ثم انقر داخل الفقرة ويمكن النقر اكثر من مرة واستكمال التحديد او التقليل منة بشرط عدم ترك مفتاح Shift وبهذا الامر تضمن عدم الغاء ما حددتة في النقرة الاولى​ 
لتحديد كامل النص اضغط Ctrl+A​ 
طريقة اضافة ملف للتحديد​ 
ان كنت قد قمت بتحديد عدة ملفاة وتحتاج الى تحديد المزيد ولا تريد ان تفقد التحديد السابق اضغط فقط على Ctrl واضف ما تشاء​ 
من الملفاة للتحديد دون ان تفقد ما سبق تحديدة​ 


8- لمعرفة مواصفات الجهاز ومدة التشغيل وغيرها من الدوس ​ 
افتح الدوس من تشغيل ثم اكتب CMD لفتح الدوس واتب الامر systeminfo انتظر ثواني فقط والمعلومات تكون بين يديك​ 


9- اضافة مترجم للمتصفح لديك ​ 
اذهب لهذة الصفحة http://translate.google.com اختر من الاعلى ادوات​ 
تظهر لك كافة لغات الترجمة اضغط عليها بالوزر اليمينثم اضافة للمفضلة ضمن مجلد الروابط​ 
10- امر اخر لجمع معلومات عن النظام والاجهزة وملفاة ال DLL ​ 
من ابدا ثم تشغيل واكتب Msinfo32.EXE انتظر ثواني والمعلومات تكون جاهزة​ 


 
11- طريقة اخرى لتعديل شاشات التوقف في الجهاز والتحكم بخواصها​ 
افتح البحث ثم اكتب الامر *.***​ 
حدد البحث في قرص النظام لديك ستظهر لك كافة شاشات التوقف لديك​ 
دبل كليل على اي واحدة ستفتح لك اعداداتها وعدل كما تشاء​ 
وان ضغط كلك يمين ستظهر لك في القائمة خيارات خاصة بشاشة التوقف ويمكن الاطلاع عليها​ 


12- وصلة سريعة للوصول للوحة التحكم بطريقتين ​ 
* انشا مجلد جديد على سطح المكتب انسخ هذة الوصلة وسمة بها control panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}​ 
اضغط انتر وسيتغيير تلفائا لايقونة لوحة التكم ومبروك اصبحت لوحة التحكم بين يديك​ 


** طريقة اخرى​ 
اضافة لوحة التحكم الى البرامج وعرض محتوياتها كقائمة فرعية​ 
اضغط كلك يمين على ابدا ثم فتح ثم افتح البرامج​ 
من ملف اختر جديد ثم مجلد وانسخ هذة الوصلة وسمة بها control panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} ثم انتر​ 
اغلق كل شيء واذهب للبرامج من ابدا ولاحظ كيف اصبحت محتويات لوحة التحكم على شكل قائمة فرعية​ 
لالغاء الامر اتبع نفس الخطوات واحذف المجلد من قائمة البرامج​ 
13- اضافة قائمة فرعية لقائمة ابدا ​ 
الهدف منها هو انشاء مجلد او اكثر بحسب الرغبة وتجميع البرامج المفضلة فية او تجميع اي شىء اخر​ 
وتصل الى محتواة بسهولة تامة انا مثلا اضع في هذا لمجلد البرامج التي استخدمها كثيرا ولا اضعها على سطح المكتب حتى لا يمتلىء بها​ 
التطبيق​ 
اضغط كلك يمين على ابدا ثم فتح ثم البرامج ( يمكن ايضا ان تختار مجلد البرامج الملحقة وتضيف مجلدك هناك وسيظهر ضمن البرامج لملحقة )​ 
الان من ملف اختر جديد ثم ملف وامنحة الاسم الذي تريد​ 
ثم انسخ الية برامجك المفضلة او اي مستندات تريدها​ 
الان اضغط من ابدا على كافة البرامج لترى مجلدك ضمن البرامج وينبثق منة قاءمة فرعية عند الاقتراب منة تظهر لك كافة مفضلاتك​ 
لالغاء الامر فقط اتبع ذات الخطوات واحذف المجلد كاملا كما انة يمكنك التعديل فية متى تشاء​ 


14- حركة غريبة وجميلة في كوكل جربها وفسرها لنا ​ 
ادخل لموقع كوكل واختر من الخانات الصور للبحث عن الصور واكتب في حقل البحث​ 
shomola او اي كلمة اخرى الان بعد اجراء البحث عد مرة ثانية لخانة البحث وانسخ والصق هذا الرابط​ 

**********:R= 0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI= ********.images; DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position= 'absolute' ; DIS.left=Math. sin(R*x1+ i*x2+x3)* x4+x5; DIS.top=Math. cos(R*y1+ i*y2+y3)* y4+y5}R++ }setInterval( 'A()',5); void(0​ 
ما النتيجة الان​ 
( فقرة منقولة )​ 


15- للوصول السريع لخصائص النظام ​ 
فقط اضغط من الكيبورد Window + Pause/Break​ 


 
16- موقع خلفيات جميل ويمكن تعيينها مباشرة خلفية للجهاز ​ 
http://www.saintsworth.com/backgrounds/​ 
​17-ايضا ادخل على هذا الموقع وشاهد ماذا حصل لكوكل ​http://blog.outer-court.com/rotated/



18-حركات رائعة بالماوس ​ 
*عندما نريد سحب ملف ما نستمر بالضغط علية وتحريك الفارة هذا كان سابقا​ 
اليوم يمكننا نقل وتحريك اي ملف او نافذة مفعلة فقط انقر عليها نقرة واحدة بحسب الوقت الذي تحددة ويصبح لملف معلق بالفارة الى​ 
ان تنقر نقرة جديدة لافلاتة وايضا عند تحديد نص يبقى تحريك التحديد معلق بالفارة الى ان ننقر لايقافة والطريقة كالتالي​ 
افتح الماوس من لوحة التحكم من الاعلى في تبويب الازرار تجد في الاسفل خيار انتهاء السماح بالنقر حددة ثم اضغط على اعدادات لتحديد​ 
المدة المطلوبة للنقر على الملف المراد سحبة اجعلها سريعة افضل ثم موافق​ 
الان اضغط بالزر اليسار على اي ملف تريد سحبة لمدة ثانية وثم حرك الفارة (حركة رائعة تعجبني كثيرا )​ 


** الحركة الثانية هي قدرة الفارة على الغاء عمل الاسهم في الكيبورد​ 
نعم هناك ميزة في الفارة تسمح لك القيام باستخدام الاسهم الموجودة في الكيبورد دون الحاجة الى لمسها​ 
الطريقة ليست سحر فقط اضغط بقورة على دولاب الفارة (العجلة ) سيظهر امامك سهكين ضمن دائرة الان حرك الفارة في اي اتجاة للاعلى او الاسفل​ 
دون حاجة لنقر اي شىء ( هل ا لحركة حلوة )​ 


*** الحركة الان هي بالعكس سنجعل الكيبورد تتحكم بالفارة ونحرك الفارة دون ان نلمسها والطريقة​ 
افتح خيارات الوصول من لوحة التحكم ثم اختر من الاعلى الفارة وضع صح بجانب استخدام مفاتيح الماوس ولا تنسوا من ضبط الاعدادات وجعل خيارات سريعة او​ 
كما ترغبون بالنقر على اعدادات بجانب الخيار السابق​ 
الان لتحريك لفارة من لوحة المفاتيح يجب الضغط على num lock​ 
استخدام الارقام التالية للتحريك في كافة الاتجاهات ( 2 -4-6-8 )​ 
الرقم ( 5) للنقر المزدوج على العنصر للفتح ونقرة مفردة على العنصر لظهور القائمة​ 
فائدة الحركة​ 
اضافة للتسلية هي مفيدة عندما تتعرض الفارة لمشكلة ولا تعد تعمل ونحتاج لحل سريع​ 
مضار الحركة​ 
الارقام على يمين الكيبورد تتوقف عن ا لعمل اثناء تطبيق الحركة ويقتصر استخدام الارقام على الازرار في اعلى الكيبورطدد​ 


19- لاخفاء ال ip من الدوس 
افتح الدوس من ابدا ثم تشغيل واكتب cmd ثم انتر واكتب في الدوس NET CONFIG SERVER /hidden:yes​ 
انتر ثم اغلق الدوس​ 
لاظهار الip اتبع ذات الخطوات واكتب NET CONFIG SERVER /hidden:no ثم انتر​ 

20- توفير مساحة على القرص بهذة الحركة ​ 
يمكن توفي مساحة على القرص بتقليل المساحة التي تحجزها سلة المهملات للمحذوفات وذلك بالدخول على الخصائص​ 
وتحريك الموشر لتعيين مساحة اقل وخاصة ان محتويات السلة غير هامة وهي ستحذف على اية حال​ 
ايضا هناك ملفاة اخرى غير هامة تخزن على الكمبيوتر ويمكن تقليل المساحة المخصصة لها على لقرص​ 
وهي ملفاة الانترنيت المؤقتة بالدخول الى ادوات ثم خيارات الانترنيت في مستطيل ملفاة الانترنيت المؤقتة اضغط على اعدادات​ 
ثم حرك المؤشر وحدد المساحة بما يناسبك​ 


 
21- اضافة الدوس لسطح المكتب ​ 
جميعنا نستخدم الدوس ولتسهيل الوصول ليها سننشأ للدوس اختصار​ 
اضغط كلك يمين على سطح المكتب واختر جديد ثم اختصار اكتب في موقع العنص السطر التالي​ 
%SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe​ 
ثم اكتب اسما لة او اتركة كما تتم تسمية تلقائا ثم موافق​ 
الان اصبح الوصول للدوس سريعا جدا اضغط كلك يمين على الايقونة واختر خصائص وتحكم بخواصها كما تريد من حيث اللةن والخط والمظهر وغيرها لكثير​ 


22- للحصول على بحوث جاهزة بواسطة كوكل في شتى المجالات ​ 
افتح موقع كوكل واكتب في خانة البحث filetype:doc inurlollution​ 
كلمة البحث الاساسية هي pollution في المثال السابق ويمكن استبدالها باي شىء تريد البحث عنة​ 
سنكون النتيجة حصولك على بحثوث على هيئة صفحات word​ 
وللحصول على بحوث بصيغة PDFأي الملفات التي نستطيع قراءتها بواسطة برنامج الأكروبات ريدر استبدل pdf مكان doc.​ 
قمت بتجريب الامر باللغة العربية ايضا كانت هناك نتائج ممتازة​ 
مثلا كتبت التلوث filetype:doc inurl:​ 
وكانت هناك نتائج مفيدة جدا​ 
(الفقرة منقولة )​ 


23- افراغ سلة المهملات تلقائيا مع كل اعادة تشغيل ​ 
هذا الامر ممكن والطريقة كالتالي​ 
اذهب الى ابدا ثم تشغيل واكتب الامر sysedit ثم موافق​ 
من نافذة C:/AUTOEXEC.BAT​ 
انسخ والصق هذا الامر Deltree /y C:\Recycled ثم اغلق كل شيى​ 
لالغاء الامر نتبع ذات لخطوات ونحذف السطر الذي اضفناة سابقا​ 


24- اسرع طريقة لفتح صفة بريد الهوتمل ​ 
اضغط كلك يمين على سطح المكتب واختر من جديد اختصار ثم الصق السطر التالي في مكان العنصر​ 
%windir%\System32\rundll32.exe "%ProgramFiles%\Internet Explorer\hmmapi.dll",OpenInboxHandler​ 
وامنحة اسما وانتهى الامر والان كلما تريد فتح بريد الهوتمل فقط دبل كلك على هذ الاختصار​ 


25- خدعة رائعة تتجنب من خلالها العبث في جازك من قبل الاطفال ​ 
هذة الخدعة ممكن ان تخدع ايضا غير الصغار ولكن قد لاتنطلي على المتقدم في علم الحاسوب​ 
ما يهمنا هو ابعاد الصغار عن العبث بالحاسوب واليكم الطريقة​ 
قم باخذ صورة لكامل سطح المكتب بالضغط على print ***een والصقها في الرسام ثم احفظها في المستندات مثلا ثم قم بتعينها خلفية لسطح المكتب​ 
ا لخطوة الثانية اضغط كلك يمين على سطح المكتب ومن ترتيت الرموز حسب --- ازل الصح من جانب اظهار رموز سطح المكتب لاخفاء الرموز​ 
الان الصورة التي سبق والتقطها لسطح مكتبك رموز سطح المكتب ظاهرة فيها ولكن ل يمكن استخدامها لان صورة عن اصل لا تنفع والان سطح المكتب​ 
بكل ما يحتوية مؤمن من العبث بة بقي علينا شريط ادوات ابدا يجب اخفاءة ايضا ولتحقيق ذلك​ 
اضغط كلك يمين على شريط الادوات وازل الصح من جانب تامينشريط الادوات وضع المؤشر على اعلى البشريط واسحبة للاسفل لاخفاءة​ 
والنتيجة لديك سطح مكتب كامل اليقونات ولديك زر ابدا وشريط ادوات بشكل عادي ولكن لا يمكن لاحد استخدامها لانها وهمية وجهازك بعيد عن العبث وخاصة من الاطفال​ 


 
26-حدف عنوان الكتروني معين من القائمة لشريط العنوان ​ 
اذهب الى ابدا ثم تشغيل واكتب regedit​ 
تتبع المسار التالي HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software\ Microsoft\ Internet Explorer\ TypedURLs​ 


27- طريقة للاستغناء عن اعادة التشغيل بعد اجراء اي تعديل في لرجستر و الجهاز ​ 
هناك لكثير من التعديلات في النظام يتطلب تفعيلها اعادة التشغيل وحتى لا نعيد التشغيل يمكن لنا اتباع الطريقةالتالية​ 
اضغط كلك يمين على شريط الادوات واختر ادارة المهام اختر العمليات وابحث عن explorer.exe​ 
اضغط علية كلك يمين واختر انهاء العملية ووافق على التحذير انتظر مدة 30 ثانية​ 
الان من ملف اختر مهمة جديدة واكتب بها explorer.exe ثم موافق وستلاحظ بدء تفعيل سطح المكتب وايقونات شريط المهام وكانك اعدت التشغيل للتو​ 
ولكن لا تكثر من هذا الامر هذا الامر مفيد عندما يتجمد سطح المكتب ولا يعد يتقبل اي امر​ 


28- منع ظهور القوائم لفرعية عند تقريب لماوس منها ​ 
هذا امر مزعج مثلا عندما فتح قايمة ابدا وبمجرد اقتراب الماوس من كافة البرامج اجد اللائحة المتفرعة قد ظهرت​ 
وان لست بحاجة لها بحثت عن حل لها ووجدة وهو كالتالي​ 
افتح خصائص ابدا ثم اخت قائمة ابدا ثم تخصيص ومن الاعلى اختر خيارات متقدمة​ 
الان من الاعلى ازل اشارة لصح من جانب فتح القوائم الفرعية عند التوقف عليها بالماوس ثم موافق​ 
والان لن تظهر القواثم الا عند الضغط عليها​ 


29- حركة لتحسين عرض اللعاب ​ 
لتحسين عرض لعبة ما علينا تغيير اعدادات العارض بالضغط عليها باليمين ثم خصائص​ 
من تبويب التوافق ضع صح بجانب التشغيل في وضع 256 لون ثم موافق​ 
( لم اجربها )​ 


30- حركة حلوة في المفضلة ​ 
جميعنا لدينا مفضلة ممتلئة ولكن هناك مواقع نزورا اكثر من غيرها وهذة حركة تظهر لك فقط المواقع التي تمت زياراتها مؤخرا وتخفي لك​ 
المواقع التي لا تزورها كثيرا مما يسهل الوصول للموقع المراد بسهولة ولطريقة كالتالي​ 
اضغط على ادوات ثم خيارات الانتنيت ثم خيارات متقدمة من خانتة تمكين لارتباطات ضع صح بجانب تمكين قائمة المفضلة المخصصة ثم موافق​ 


 
31- طريقة معرفة نوع ومكان وتاريح قطع الهاردوير كافة على جهازك 
اذهب الى موجة الاوامر cmd 
والصق فيها العبارة التالية​ 
driverquery /v /fo list > c:\drivers.txt​ 
الان اذهب للقرص c ستجد مجلد باسم وإضغط على Drivers.txt
يتضمن كافة المعلومات​ 
في هده الطريقة يمكنك معرفة نوع وتاريخ ومكان الدرايفر للجميع أجهزة​ 
الهارديور المثبتة بجهازك​ 


32- هل نسيت حرف او اكثر من ملف وتريد البحث عنة اذا اتبع هذة الطريقة ​ 
احيانت ننسى حرف من اسم ملف او اكثر ولا نتذكر اكثر من حرفين او ثلاثة منة ولكن نحن بحاجة للبحث عنة​ 
لذلك نستخدم حرف البدل ونضعة مكان الاحرف المنسية اما حروف البدل فهي حرف النجمة ( *) لاستبدالة باكثر من حرف نسيناة​ 
واشارة الاستفهام ( ؟) لاستبدلها بحرف واحد​ 
وهذا لامر كفيل باظهار كافة الملفاة التي تبدا بذات الكلمة​ 


33- طريقة الدخول مباشرة للوندوز دون ظهور حساب المستدم او كلمة لمرور ​ 
للدخول مباشرة للوندوز اضغط على ابدا ثم تشغيل واكتب الامر لتالي control userpasswords2​ 
تجد خيار في الاعلى وهو يجب على المستخدمين ادخال اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور لاستخدام هذ الكمبيوتر​ 
ازل اشارة الصح من جانبة ثم موافق​ 


34- استخدام ميزة البحث لرائعة في الوورد ( ممتازة )​ 
جميعنا لدينا مستندات متنوعة وغالبا لا نعرف اي وضعنا المستند وباستخدام خاصية البحث في الوورد​ 
لن تضيع مستندات بعد اليوم ولايتخدام هذة الميزة اتبع ما يلي​ 
من ملف اختر بحث عن ا لملفاة تظهر لائحة لبحث جانبيا اختر بحث مخصص​ 
عين خيارات بحثك من حيث موقع المستند وحدد نوعة ايضا حيث يمكنك البحث عن انواع كثيرة من المستندات​ 
وليس عن الوورد واضغط الانتقال الان وخلل ثواني تظهر امامك النتيجة متضمنة كافة الملفات التي تم تحديدها بالبحث​ 
بمجرد لضغط على اي مستند سيظهر امامك مباشرة​ 
ملاحظة ​ 
خاصية البحث في الوورد غالبا لا يتم تثبيتها تلفائيا انما يطلب تثبيتها اثناء طلب هذة الميزة لذلك يجب نوفر برنامج التثبيت الاساسي​ 
لبرنامج ميكروا سوفت اوفس على قرص او في الجهاز​ 


35- ملائمة حجم المتصفح ليتناسب مع صفحات الويب الكبيرة بالحجم ​ 
احيانا نفتح صفحة ويب تكون كبيرة لا تتلائم مع حجم المتصفح لنزيد من مساحة المتصفح بحذف شريط القوائم لنكسي حجما​ 
اضغط على F11 لالغاء العمل اضغط من جديد F11​ 


 
36-فتح قائمة ابدا بسرعة لبرق ​ 
طبعا هذا ممكن من خلل الرجستر اتبعوا هذا المسار​ 
من ابداافتح تشغيل اكتب regedit وتتبع هذا المسار​ 
HKEY_Current_User​ 
Control Panel​ 
Desktop​ 
في الجهة المقابلة نبحث عن القيمة Menushowdelay دبل كليك عليها تظهر لنا خانة القيمة عادة القيمة تكون بين ( 1 و 400)​ 
وكلما قللنا العدد كانت السرعة اكبر اجعلها ( 1 ) ثم موافق وتمتع بالسرعة​ 


37- افضل طريقة لاصلاح متصفح Internet Explorer الاصدار السادس ​ 
ضع قرص الوندوز في السواقة ثم​ 
اذهب الى ابدا ثم تشغيل وانسخ والصق هذا السطر ثم موافق​ 
rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 C:\windows\inf\ie.inf​ 
واعد تشغيل الجهاز​ 


38- موقع خاص بالقواميس ​ 
يساعد موقع "onelook" المستخدمين على معرفة مختلف معاني الكلمات حيث يحتوى على أكثر من قاموس لغوى.​ 
ويعمل الموقع من خلال نقرة زر كمحرك بحث يستعرض معاني الكلمات من عدة قواميس، كما يمكن البحث بدلالة أكثر من كلمة،​ 
ويتميز هذا القاموس أنه يحتوي على قواميس أخرى متخصصة يصل عددها إلى أكثر من 40 قاموساً.​ 
عنوان الموقع هو http://www.onelook.com/​ 
( منقول من احد الجرائد )​ 


39-طريقة معرفة نوع المذربورد والبيوس من الرجستر ​ 
اذهب الى ابدا ثم تشغيل واكتب regedit​ 
تتبع المسار التلي​ 
HKEY Local Machine 
Hardware 
De******ion​ 
من الجهة اليمنى تجد تاريخ ونوع البيوس​ 


40- حركات خاصة بالانترنيت ( مجرد لفت نظر )​ 
* لتسريع الانترنيت بشكل ملحوظ قم بتعطيل اظهار الصور والحركات والفيديو في المتصفح​ 
طبعا ن كنت لا تهمك او ليست ما تبحث عنة ومن المعروف ان هذة الوسائط تستهلك وقتا لا باس بة حتى اكتما ظهورها​ 
وباستغناءك عناه تكسب الكثير من السرعة ويمكن الاستغناء عن ملفاة الفيديو الحركات وابقاء الصور كما تشاء​ 


** هل حاولت مرة حفظ صفحة ويب ولكن الموقع منعك​ 
الحل سها من ملف اختر تحرير بواسطة برنامج Microsoft Office FrontPage 2003​ 
او حدد الصفحة باكملها واختر نسخ والصقة في المستند المذكور وسيتم تحميل الصفحة باكملها ثم احفظها على جهازك​ 
او استخدم احد برامج تصوير صفحات الويب​ 


*** هناك مواقع لا تسمح بنسخ صورها ولكن كل ما لاتستطيع نسخة من صور هو موجود في جهازك​ 
ضمن ملفاة الانترنيت المؤقتة ولتحصل على ما تريدة من صور عليك الدخول اولا الى صفحة الصورة في الموقع ليتم حفظها في جهازك​ 
ثم اضغط على ادوات ثم خيارات الانتريت اضغط اعدادات بجانب حذف الملفات ثم اضغط على عرض الملفاة وابحث عن الصورة​ 
لتسهيل لبحث قم بافراغ مجلد ملفاة الانترنيت المؤقتة قبل التطبيق​ 


** عند ظهور اي نوافذ اثناء تصفحك الانترنيت بشكل مفاجىء اغلقها فقط من اشارة X ولا تضغط على الغاء الامر​ 


** ان كنت تريد نسخ شىء سري وهام وانت متصل بلانترنيت فاعلم ان هناك من يطلع على ما نسختة وهو هذا الموقع www.friendlycanadian.com​ 
قمت باجراء نسخ لعملية ما ثم توجهت الية فورا فوجت في الصفحة الاولى ما كنت قد نسختة منذ قليل ويمكن منع هذا لموقع وغيرة من التجسس عليك بهذة الطريقة​ 
1-اذهب الىالمتصفح واختر أدوات ثم خيارات​ 
2- من خيارات الانترنيت اختر أمان وفي صفحة أمان اضغط على مستوى مخصص​ 
3- ابحث عن ( السماح لعمليات اللصق بواسطة البرامج ) واختر تعطيل ثم موافق تأتي رسالة تأكيد لتغير الاعدادات نختار نعم​ 
وللتأكد من المر اجروا عملية نسخ ولصق ثم عودوا إلى الموقع السابق سوف تشاهدون عدم قدرته على معرفة ما نسختموةبعد تطبيق الأجراء الأمني​ 

**زر : ضربة حظ الذي تشاهده بجوار زر بحث في كوكل ، هذا الزر وظيفته أنه يأخذك الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع​ 
مثل يكفي ان تكتب اسم الموقع مثلا المشاغب ثم اضغط ضربة حظ سياخذك مباشرة الى الصفحة الرثيسية للموقع​ 


** ان اردت حفظ صفحة موضوع ما قم بفتح الموضوع في نافذة منفصلة عن لردود واحفظة لتقليل الحجم​ 
واحفظ الصفحة بنوع mht تظهر لك صفحة جميلة وواحدة متضمنة كامل الصفحة من صور وكتابات بدلا من صيغة الحفظ العادية التي تحصل بنتيجتها على ملفين​ 


 
41- الغاء اخر عمل قام بة الجهاز ​ 
اضغط Ctrl+2 لإلغاء آخر عملية قام بها الجهاز مثلا كان تكون نقلت ملف ما ونسيت اين وضعتة بشرط ان يكون هو اخر عمل قمت بة​ 


42- اظهاربريد ال Hotmail ضمن قائمة ابدا ​ 
اضغط على ابدا بالزر اليمين ثم اختر خصائص ومن الاعلى اختر تبويب قائمة ابدا ثم تخصيص​ 
في اسفل لنافذة تجد خانة اظهار مايلي ضمن قائمة ابدا​ 
من خانة البريد اختر Hotmail ثم موافق​ 
وبمجرد الضغط على هذا البريد من قائمة ابدا سيفتح بريدك في الموقع مباشرة دون الحاجة لتسجيل الدخول للمسنجر​ 
اول مرة قم بتجهيز بريدك للانتقال الى علبة الوارد مباشرة وعند استخدامك البريد مرة ثانية مباشرة ستنتقل لعلبة الوارد دون وجود صفحة البداية​ 


43- موقع يختصر لكم الروابط الطويلة ويعطيك رابط مختصر وشغال​ 
كما هو واضح من عنوان الفكرة فقط ادخلوا على هذا الموقع http://tinyurl.com/​ 
تجد مستطيل في الوسط الصق فية العنوان المراد اختصارة واضغط على الزر الجانبي​ 
تظهر لك صفحة جديدة في لعلى العنوان القديم واسفلة تجد العنوان المختصر جرب ورد خبر على الفكرة​ 
انا وضعت عنوان هذة الصفحة مثلا لا على التعيين http://edu.arabsgate.com/showthread.php?t=518005​ 
وبعد الاختصار اصبح هكذا http://tinyurl.com/2ho5d6​ 




​ 


ملاحظة


 
دائما الشرح المصور هو الافضل في نوصيل المعلومة بشكل اوضح​ 
و ان كان احد ما يحتاج اي شرح مصور لاي فكرة وردت في الموضوع وخاصة المبتدئين ساضع الشرح المصور لاي فكرة تريدونها​ 


تنوية


 
ان كان لديك او لديك اي فكرة او حركة جميلة شاركنا وشاريكينا بها وسيتم تجميع افكاركم في الموضوع من اجل الفائدة والمشاركة​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 يناير 2009)

_*لا اتصور الخلقات المكسيكية بهذا الجمال

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك

نورنا بكل ما هو حديد​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2009)

*موضوع كتير مهضوم

انا استفدت كتير 

شكرا مووورا

​*


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*لا اتصور الخلقات المكسيكية بهذا الجمال​*_
> 
> _*شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع*_​
> _*سلام ونعمة المسيح معك*_​
> ...



ميرسي لزوقك يا امجد

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع كتير مهضوم​*
> 
> *انا استفدت كتير *​
> *شكرا مووورا*​


 

يا مهضوم 
انت المهضوم يا مايكل​


----------



## shamaoun (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلوماتانا عايز حركة جوجل الغريبة - ممكن تشرحها


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

شكرااااا مورا مارون

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## مورا مارون (22 يناير 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> شكرا على المعلوماتانا عايز حركة جوجل الغريبة - ممكن تشرحها


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

جربها انت واشرحها لنا

لانو في العادة لما تضع كلمة او اكثر للصور

بص اللينك طويل اوي ايه معناه وبيطلع صور 
بصراحة انا الي محتاجة لشرح لهذه الفقرة​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا مورا مارون
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## mero_engel (22 يناير 2009)

*معلومات جميله *
*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *معلومات جميله *
> 
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى بجد كلها مفيدة وجميلة*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (5 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يا شباب
نشر الرب انكم استفدوا​


----------

